

Hiring technical people - what HR are doing wrong and how to fix it. - markdennehy
http://blog.jasonantman.com/2010/03/hiring-technical-people/

======
hga
Very good essay, not just on the specifics (many of which you'll be familiar
with) and looking at the problem from both sides, but in this conclusion that
getting it right is important now:

"[ Logic would dicate this would be an employer's market], [h]owever that
doesn’t mean that employers don’t need to worry about making the advertisement
attractive and descriptive. Actually, I’d say it’s the opposite – since I know
that there will likely be hundreds of other applicants, I only send a resume
in for jobs that I think I have a very good chance of getting. I’m sure I’ve
skipped over good positions just because the description didn’t communicate
that to me – and I’m sure I’m not alone.*"

